# Bean Salad in the fridge?



## gingerlaurie (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi there!

Quick question....my Mom made a big bean salad (ingredients included vinegar), and now needs to know how long this salad will keep in the fridge...?  I had no idea what to tell her!

Thoughts??


----------



## Claire (Feb 19, 2011)

I would keep it for a week or so.  Many would not, and if you're feeding someone with impaired immune system, well toss it after a day or two.

You can add a quart or so of V8 and turn it into soup.

You can toss it with some pasta and it is a full meal.


----------



## gingerlaurie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, Claire!  I will let her know!!

The soup sounds GREAT!!


----------



## NoraC (Feb 20, 2011)

Was there oil in the dressing?


----------

